# Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter



## dennist2000 (29. August 2017)

*Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Hallo, 
Ich habe seit Letzte Woche Freitag einen i7-7700k in meinem Pc mit einem Thermalright Macho X2 der Macho X2 wird mir nur einem Lüfter betreiben als Wärme Leitpaste habe ich die Artic MX4 genommen.
Nun Wird der Cpu ganz schön warm wenn ich um die 27 Grad Zimmer Temperatur hat wir die Cpu maximal um die 80 Grad immer warm beim Zocken.
Habt ihr eine Ahnung an was das Liegen könnte ?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Tolotos66 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Welches Case? Wo bläst der CPU-Lüfter hin? Nach oben oder nach hinten? OC? Bläst er nach hinten raus, würde ich den Lüfter VOR die Lamellen ( ergo re., wenn Du draufschaust) montieren und den hinteren Gehäuselüfter als Exhaustor (raussaugend) nutzen. Abgesehen davon, ist der 7700K eh ein kleiner Hitzkopf, aber eigentlich sollte der X2 damit fertig werden. Evt. einen 2ten Lüfter auf den Kühler und im Push/Pull-Prinzip arbeiten lassen. Oder einfach mal die Lüfterdrehzahl an die Temps anpassen.
Gruß T.


----------



## Acandri (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Das liegt an Intels Isolierpaste (TIM) zwischen Heatspreader und Die.

Ohne Köpfen und ersetzen der TIM mit, mindestens, ordentlicher Wärmeleitpaste bekommst du die Temperaturen nicht sehr viel tiefer.

Undervolting ist noch eine Option zum senken der Temperaturen.


----------



## dennist2000 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Hallo hab das Zalman z9 Plus der Lüfter hat maximale Drehzahlen von 800 RPM Lüfter ist vor den Lamellen der Hintere Gehäuselüfter Bläst auch raus der zweite Lüfter Passt nicht mehr wegen dem Mainboard.


----------



## Fafafin (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Der i7-7700K ist ein Hitzkopf. Und 80°C sind noch kein großes Problem, aber du könntest trotzdem folgendes machen:
1. Undervolting (kostet nichts)
2. Gehäuselüfter im Deckel+Heck auf Maximum stellen, falls da noch Reserven sind (kostet nichts, PC wird lauter)
3. Lüfter auf dem CPU-Kühler tauschen (Empfehlung Noctua NF-A15 PWM), ggf. auch einen stärkeren Hecklüfter installieren 
4. CPU köpfen (Garantieverlust!)


----------



## dennist2000 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Der i7-7700K ist ein Hitzkopf. Und 80°C sind noch kein großes Problem, aber du könntest trotzdem folgendes machen:
> 1. Undervolting (kostet nichts)
> 2. Gehäuselüfter im Deckel+Heck auf Maximum stellen, falls da noch Reserven sind (kostet nichts, PC wird lauter)
> 3. Lüfter auf dem CPU-Kühler tauschen (Empfehlung Noctua NF-A15 PWM), ggf. auch einen stärkeren Hecklüfter installieren
> 4. CPU köpfen (Garantieverlust!)



Gehäuselüfter laufen schon so schnell wie es geht Neuer Lüfter für den Cpu Kühler hab ich schon bestellt kommt morgen.
Bin echt am überlegen übers köpfen hab ich zwar noch nie gemacht.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung ?

Die Cpu Läuft mit maximal 1,32 V wie viel könnte man da circa runter gehen ?


----------



## Acandri (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*



dennist2000 schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Die Cpu Läuft mit maximal 1,32 V wie viel könnte man da circa runter gehen ?



Da reagiert jede CPU anders. Da hilft nur rantasten.


----------



## dennist2000 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*



Acandri schrieb:


> Da reagiert jede CPU anders. Da hilft nur rantasten.



Ja funktioniert nicht so wie ich es mir vorstelle wenn ich bei offset -20 oder -10 mache läuft er mit 1,250V kein unterschied aber wenn er mit 1,250V wird er komischer weiße wärmer wie mit 1,32V


----------



## 0ssi (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*



dennist2000 schrieb:


> Hallo hab das Zalman z9 Plus der Lüfter hat maximale Drehzahlen von 800 RPM Lüfter ist vor den Lamellen der Hintere Gehäuselüfter Bläst auch raus der zweite Lüfter Passt nicht mehr wegen dem Mainboard.


Das ist natürlich blöd und somit wäre der normale Macho die bessere Wahl gewesen weil dessen Lüfter von 300 bis 1300 U/min laufen kann.
Das Zalman Case ist echt schlecht aufgebaut. Kann man die unteren Festplattenhalterungen entfernen ? Die behindern total den Luftstrom !
Wenn nicht dann könntest du einen 120mm Lüfter im Boden und Einen im Deckel nachrüsten. Das sollte den Airflow deutlich verbessern.


----------



## dennist2000 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*



0ssi schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich blöd und somit wäre der normale Macho die bessere Wahl gewesen weil dessen Lüfter von 300 bis 1300 U/min laufen kann.
> Das Zalman Case ist echt schlecht aufgebaut. Kann man die unteren Festplattenhalterungen entfernen ? Die behindern total den Luftstrom !
> Wenn nicht dann könntest du einen 120mm Lüfter im Boden und Einen im Deckel nachrüsten. Das sollte den Airflow deutlich verbessern.



Ja wie gesagt ich habe einen neuen Lüfter Bestellt der 1300 rpm macht.
Der Normale Macho war halt indem Moment ausverkauft und der X2 hat halt 2 € mehr gekostet. Der im Boden geht schon mal nicht Netzteil kabel sind im weg Vorne ist schon einer hinten auch und oben auch einer aber oben könnte ich noch einer rein machen dann sind es zwei oben. Die Festplattenhalter könnte ich glaub ich sogar entfernen aber wo sollte ich dann meine HDD hin machen mein SSD könnte hinterm Mainboard.



Update: Danke für die ganze Hilfe erstmal.
ich habe mir jetzt mal verschiedene Programme runtergeladen um die Vcore und die Temperatur zu ermitteln laut 
Cpu-Z läuft die cpu auf 1.2 V   Laut Coretemp aber auf 1.25V
Cpu-Z sagt das der cpu auf 75 Grad läuft, laut HW-monitor mit 75 Grad
Ich kapiers nicht warum die werte so anders sind.

MFG Dennis


----------



## dennist2000 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Ich habe meine Cpu nun bei 1.15V Laufen Temperaturen haben sich um die 3 Grad verbessert.


----------



## JackTheHero (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Ich würde empfehlen die CPU zu delidden und die Wärmeleitpaste gegen Flüssigmetal auszutauschen. Bei mir haben sich die Temperaturen dadurch um über 20°C gebessert. Wo ich vorher mit 1.31 Volt und einem be quiet! Pure Rock locker über 100°C erreicht hab in AVX2-lastigen Dingen, sind es nun mit dem Noctua NH-D14 bei 1.34 Volt selbst unter Prime 29 mit (AVX)4.8 Ghz maximal 77°C. In Spielen (z.B. BF1) sind es dann meistens nur ~65°C und weniger.

Delidden kannst du recht gefahrlos mit dem Delid Die Mate 2 vom "der8auer". Der ist aber nur kurzzeitig lieferbar und dann dauert es wieder Monate bis der wieder auf Lager ist.  Oder du machst es mit dem Schraubstock.


----------



## Neppi88 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Ob dir das Risiko wert ist die CPU zu köpfen musst du wissen aber das geht auch alles ohne. Wie schon erwähnt, die Garantie ist damit hinüber.
Seh ich auch ehr nur als sinnvoll wenn man Übertaktet.

Wie Ossi schon schrieb, sorg erstmal für einen schönen Luftstrom. 
Dann sieh ob dir das reicht oder nicht. 

In Spielen hab ich,dank Undervolten, maximal TempWerte von 73°C (pieks von 75 (Selten)). Ungeköpft natürlich.


----------



## dennist2000 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Ich würde empfehlen die CPU zu delidden und die Wärmeleitpaste gegen Flüssigmetal auszutauschen. Bei mir haben sich die Temperaturen dadurch um über 20°C gebessert. Wo ich vorher mit 1.31 Volt und einem be quiet! Pure Rock locker über 100°C erreicht hab in AVX2-lastigen Dingen, sind es nun mit dem Noctua NH-D14 bei 1.34 Volt selbst unter Prime 29 mit (AVX)4.8 Ghz maximal 77°C. In Spielen (z.B. BF1) sind es dann meistens nur ~65°C und weniger.
> 
> Delidden kannst du recht gefahrlos mit dem Delid Die Mate 2 vom "der8auer". Der ist aber nur kurzzeitig lieferbar und dann dauert es wieder Monate bis der wieder auf Lager ist.  Oder du machst es mit dem Schraubstock.



Ich habe schon geguckt wegen diesem Delid Die Mate aber der ist momentan nicht lieferbar :/
Wie Gefährlich ist es die cpu zu beschädigen mit dem schraubstock ?


----------



## JackTheHero (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Naja, dieser Delid Die Mate macht im Grunde auch nichts anderes als ein Schraubstock. Er schiebt den Heatspreader von der CPU weg. Man muss nur aufpassen wegen dem dünnen PCB. Aber wenn man es so macht wie im Video kann da eigentlich nichts passieren.


----------



## dennist2000 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*



JackTheHero schrieb:


> Naja, dieser Delid Die Mate macht im Grunde auch nichts anderes als ein Schraubstock. Er schiebt den Heatspreader von der CPU weg. Man muss nur aufpassen wegen dem dünnen PCB. Aber wenn man es so macht wie im Video kann da eigentlich nichts passieren.



Ok danke


----------



## Fafafin (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Wenn du unerfahren bist, ist das mir dem Köpfen nicht empfehlenswert, sofern dir das Geld nicht egal ist. Mit reduzierter Vcore und dem neuen CPU-Lüfter solltest du erst einmal schauen, wie weit du kommst.


----------



## 0ssi (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Welches Mainboard hast du ? Bei mit hat das Absenken der CPU PLL OC Voltage von 1,300 auf 1,100V ca. 10°C gebracht.
Kann aber sein, daß die bei dir ohne Übertaktung sowieso "nur" auf 1,200V steht !? Kannst ja trotzdem 1,150V probieren.


----------



## dennist2000 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*



0ssi schrieb:


> Welches Mainboard hast du ? Bei mit hat das Absenken der CPU PLL OC Voltage von 1,300 auf 1,100V ca. 10°C gebracht.
> Kann aber sein, daß die bei dir ohne Übertaktung sowieso "nur" auf 1,200V steht !? Kannst ja trotzdem 1,150V probieren.



Hab das ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4 1,1V komm Ich nicht ab 1,14 Hängt sich der ganze Computer auf


----------



## 0ssi (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Ja, bei den meisten liest man ab 1,150V stabil. Man sieht aber mit optimierten Spannungen und Luftstrom kann man einige Grad rausholen.


----------



## Gerry1984 (29. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*



JackTheHero schrieb:


> [...]Delidden kannst du recht gefahrlos mit dem Delid Die Mate 2 vom "der8auer". Der ist aber nur kurzzeitig lieferbar und dann dauert es wieder Monate bis der wieder auf Lager ist.  Oder du machst es mit dem Schraubstock.



Es gibt noch ein anderes Tool zum Köpfen, hab ich letztens hier gesehen, ist aktuell auch lieferbar und ich habe den Eindruck dass das sogar noch etwas besser durchdacht ist als das Teil vom 8auer:

Aqua Computer Webshop -  Dr. Delid Werkzeug fur Skylake- und Kaby Lake-Prozessoren 51215

---

Macht das HT wirklich so viel aus, wenn ich hier ständig von den krassen Temps bei relativ zahmen Vcores beim 7700k lese? Mein ungeköpfter, durchschnittlich gut taktbarer, 7600k mit bis zu 4,9GHz bei 1,34v macht da kaum Probleme einzig bei Prime95 kommt man in kritische Temperaturbereiche wenn man dafür nicht genügend AVX-Offset einstellt, ansonsten kommt man da auf 70°, jetzt im Hochsommer auch mal 75° beim Zocken mit hoher CPU-Last. Hab mir jetzt auch ein silent OC-Profil erstellt wo ich mit 1,16v bei 4,5GHz die CPU nie über 60° komme und die CPU und Gehäuse-Lüfter dafür nur maximal 600U/min machen müssen.


----------



## Neppi88 (30. August 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Das macht natürlich was aus. 

Und die CPU stört es halt nicht. 
Nur die Besitzer.  Mich anfangs auch ein bisschen. Deshalb bisschen nachhelfen und das Herz ist glücklich.


----------



## Flautze (1. September 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*



Gerry1984 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch ein anderes Tool zum Köpfen, hab ich letztens hier gesehen, ist aktuell auch lieferbar und ich habe den Eindruck dass das sogar noch etwas besser durchdacht ist als das Teil vom 8auer:
> 
> Aqua Computer Webshop -  Dr. Delid Werkzeug fur Skylake- und Kaby Lake-Prozessoren 51215



Ich habe meine CPU mit dem Dr.Delid geköpft. Ging echt super. Das einzige was ich daran nicht so gut finde ist der "Drücker" mit dem man den Heatspreader wieder auf die CPU drückt (falls man wieder verkleben will), der hat bei mir auf dem Heatspreader einen schönen Kratzer hinterlassen (ist realtiv "spitz" anstatt eine breite Auflagefläche zu haben).


----------



## dennist2000 (5. September 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Update !!!

Hab ihn gestern geköpft und mit Flüssigmetal als Wärmeleitpaste wieder zusammen geklebt hab jetzt um die 15 Grad weniger und bin zu frieden.
Hab den Dr.Delid benutzt um zu köpfen hat alles einwandfrei funktioniert kein Kratzer im Heatspreader da die Schraube die ihn runterdrückt ist aus Kunstoff somit keine Kratzer gefahr 

Ich bedanke mich nochmal an alle die mir geholfen haben
DANKE SCHÖN 

Tschüss schönen Tag noch


----------



## mustitisnt (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Vieleicht hast du zu wenig Wärmeleitpaste genommen.


----------



## asdf1234 (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Hallo, reicht der Scythe Ashura (SCASR-1000) CPU cool für den i7-7700K ?


----------



## JackTheHero (14. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

Reichen wird er, wenn du nicht übertaktest. Wenn du übertaktest, dann köpfen und einen stärkeren Kühler drauf.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (14. November 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*



0ssi schrieb:


> Welches Mainboard hast du ? Bei mit hat das Absenken der CPU PLL OC Voltage von 1,300 auf 1,100V ca. 10°C gebracht..



Kann dazu jemand noch etwas sagen?
Hab mal gelesen dass das Reduzieren der PLL OC Voltage keine Tempverbesserungen bringt, sondern nur einen Auslesefehler der Sensoren verursacht. Vielleicht weiß da jemand Genaueres drüber.

Ich hab die PLL ebenfalls mal auf 1.15V gestellt. Fällt mir schwer zu glauben das mein 7700k unter Prime mit 5Ghz nur so 50 Grad warm wird, auch wenn er geköpft ist.


----------



## JackTheHero (14. November 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*



Plata_o_Plomo schrieb:


> Kann dazu jemand noch etwas sagen?
> Hab mal gelesen dass das Reduzieren der PLL OC Voltage keine Tempverbesserungen bringt, sondern nur einen Auslesefehler der Sensoren verursacht. Vielleicht weiß da jemand Genaueres drüber.
> 
> Ich hab die PLL ebenfalls mal auf 1.1V gestellt. Fällt mir schwer zu glauben das mein 7700k unter Prime mit 5Ghz nur so 50 Grad warm wird, auch wenn er geköpft ist.



Kann ich auch nicht glauben. Kommt aber sicher auf die Spannung an. Ich hab bei 1.3 Volt bei Prime Max 77 Grad. Und ich hab einen noctua D14 drauf.


----------



## Plata_o_Plomo (14. November 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

1.355v mit der Corsair H110 GT


----------



## ein_Flussipferd (24. November 2017)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe i7-7700K Lüfter*

kauf dir den Dark Rock pro 3      von be quite!  für 80€ der kühlt ne TDP von bis zu 250 W und läuft mit 1x120mm und 1x135mm lüfter. du kannst da sogar noch mal einen Lüfter dran bauen


----------

